# 2004 Frontier supercharger



## nanner626 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey i was just wondering if yall can clear some things up for me. The truck i should be getting soon is a 2004 4 door frontier im pretty sure has a 4.0L but all the things that i have found says it should have a 3.3L so am i right or is the things i have read right. 

Next something i would like to do is put a supercharger on the motor to try to make some more power from it so i can get some better 1/4 mile times. Also i would like to ask what kinda rear end the truck should have because i would also like to put in a lower geared ring and pinon.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

nanner626 said:


> Hey i was just wondering if yall can clear some things up for me. The truck i should be getting soon is a 2004 4 door frontier im pretty sure has a 4.0L but all the things that i have found says it should have a 3.3L so am i right or is the things i have read right.
> 
> Next something i would like to do is put a supercharger on the motor to try to make some more power from it so i can get some better 1/4 mile times. Also i would like to ask what kinda rear end the truck should have because i would also like to put in a lower geared ring and pinon.


It's a VG33 3.3 liter engine. If you really want the supercharger buy the truck with one that was factory installed. The normally aspirated motor is 170 HP, the supercharged version is 210 HP. In reality, if you are looking for 1/4 mile times, forget about the 3.3 motor. It's a relatively low output motor that is not particularly responsive to power improvements. 

Steve


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why would you even worry about track times on a 4000 lb truck? Jeez.


----------



## vpnavy (Mar 10, 2007)

nanner626 said:


> Hey i was just wondering if yall can clear some things up for me. The truck i should be getting soon is a 2004 4 door frontier im pretty sure has a 4.0L but all the things that i have found says it should have a 3.3L so am i right or is the things i have read right.


My 2004 Frontier 4x4 SVE has a 3.3 Liter SOHC SuperCharged V6 Engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The VG33 engines were good motors, but one thing they never were was fast...even with the supercharger.


----------



## vpnavy (Mar 10, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> The VG33 engines were good motors, but one thing they never were was fast...even with the supercharger.


I'll tell you what - when I hit the gas - that engine sounds like a rocket ship! Speed - well, if you close your eyes and listen to the SuperCharger - you would *think* you were a race car (and that is where it ends). :crazy:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, some liked the "supercharger whine" and some don't. Nissan always set the engine up for torque, not speed, both with and without the s'charger. If one's looking for good 1/4 miles times, you need to find another engine package...maybe even consider a small-block Chevy conversion.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

The local cops and state police think my '01 sc cc is fast enough. You just gotta get it rollin'.

I'm runnin' a factory 4.30 posi ; 2wd.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...but he wants quicker 1/4 miles times...just about anything can get a speeding ticket if you keep your foot on the gas long enough.


----------



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

Ehh when i first got my truck it was plenty fast, with the trucks out there now, its nothing... I hit 10 PSI today when i was pissed off going to a client at 4:45 (15 minutes before end of day)


----------

